# Courtroom Testimony-FREE



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Courtroom Testimony

November 28 - November 29, 2011

Course Length: 2 days (16 hours)
This course will focus on training drug officers to articulate facts in a courtroom or deposition setting in a professional and accurate manner as a means to successful prosecution. Topics of the course will encompass documentation; pre-trial meetings, depositions, and preliminary hearings; types of court cases; types of examination; courtroom demeanor and attire; testifying; defense tactics in the courtroom; witness credibility; experience documentation, and a mock trial practical exercise using counterdrug scenarios. 
Course Objectives 
• Understand the importance of accurate case documentation 
• Recognize the special concerns of motions, suppression hearings, and deposition testimony 
• Understand the types of examination in court: direct, cross and re-direct examination 
• Testify and appear in court, in a professional manner 
• Utilize courtroom tactics used by defense attorneys 
• Prepare documentation regarding experience and training 
Overview of topics 
• Documentation and Preparation 
• Pre-trial Meetings, Depositions, and Preliminary Hearings 
• Types of Court Cases 
• Types of Examination 
• Courtroom Demeanor and Attire 
• Testifying 
• Tactics in the Courtroom 
• Witness Credibility 
• Experience Documentation 
• Mock Trial Counterdrug Practical Exercise

PRE-REGISTRATION IS REQUIRED

Please register only if you are very confident you can attend. Failing to show up for training once you are registered may cause others to miss this important opportunity. If you are unable to attend, please notify us as soon as possible so that your seat can be filled by another student.

LOCATION: NESPIN, 124 Grove St., Ste. 105, Franklin, MA 02038
DATE: November 28 - November 29, 2011

TIME: 8:30 a.m. to 5:00 p.m.

COST: There is no charge for this class. (Meals and hotels are your responsibility).

CONTACT: Rick Flood, Training Coordinator at 800-343-5682 x 217

REGISTER VIA: Fax: 508-528-5184 
Mail: 124 Grove St., Ste. 105, Franklin, MA 02038
E-mail: [email protected]

Class: COURTROOM TESTIMONY
(please print legibly)

Name______________________________________________Rank______________________

Agency______________________________________________________________________

Address______________________________________________________________________

City/State/Zip___________________________________Tel#__________________________

Email _______________________________________________________________________
(Mandatory)

*You will be notified by E-mail if you are in the class. For security reasons, only those individuals having a confirmed advance registration will be admitted to the training. Departmental identification will be required at check-in.

NESPIN/RISS member agencies will be given priority in registering for this class. Non-Members will be allowed into the class only after member agencies have secured a seat.

Space is limited - Early Registration is advised!

----------------------------------------------------------------
Please do not reply to this e-mail as it is an unmonitored alias.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cops still have to testify in court ? I was under the assumption that it was a discontinued practice and it was replaced with CWOF and DISM.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

niteowl1970 said:


> Cops still have to testify in court ? I was under the assumption that it was a discontinued practice and it was replaced with CWOF and DISM.


Unless it's the cop who's the defendant, then it's vigorously prosecuted by the DA's office


----------

